# Range Hood tied into general exhaust.



## Ron_C (May 6, 2015)

As far as I can determine, the exhaust duct arrangement shown in the image does not violate IMC.Prove me wrong.

View attachment 2148


View attachment 2148


/monthly_2015_05/572953f48b5db_ExhaustDucts.jpg.ed38ebd2cb214f2fd4c03a80f2e2cc5a.jpg


----------



## cda (May 6, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## cda (May 6, 2015)

Are you working in a commercial office or house??


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2015)

Does NOT appear to comply

2012   IMC 505.1 independent system required


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2015)

And the way you designed it the kitchen exhaust would blow into the bathroom.


----------



## JBI (May 6, 2015)

Year edition and local amendments?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## steveray (May 6, 2015)

I'd go with Mark on that one....


----------



## mjesse (May 6, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> And the way you designed it the kitchen exhaust would blow into the bathroom.


In some instances, the kitchen exhaust odors are preferable to those of the bathroom.

I agree not permitted.

Interestingly, the "independent system" is new to the 2012 edition. Although I believe this has been the intent all along.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 6, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> And the way you designed it the kitchen exhaust would blow into the bathroom.


It is an inline fine so it will be drawing from all inlets at the same time. No way to blow into the bathroom

I "know" it is wrong in per code and I believe it is a bad design


----------



## jdfruit (May 6, 2015)

The inline fan "pulls" air through the hoods and toilet room exhaust opening, no blow through from hoods.

Some system issues:

Handler is correct, independent system is required for domestic range hood separate from environmental air exhaust.

With engineering design, the hoods can be combined as a single system. However, air balancing will be required so additional volume control damper required for each hood.

User convenience will be an issue for controlling when either hood will run, independent system recommended for each hood so controls are simplified.

Fan failure will cause both hoods to be inoperable, independent system recommended for each hood for user convenience during repairs or maintenance.

No backdraft damper for the restroom exhaust.


----------



## jdfruit (May 6, 2015)

The inline fan "pulls" air through the hoods and toilet room exhaust opening, no blow through from hoods.

Some system issues:

Handler is correct, independent system is required for domestic range hood separate from environmental air exhaust.

With engineering design, the hoods can be combined as a single system. However, air balancing will be required so additional volume control damper required for each hood.

User convenience will be an issue for controlling when either hood will run, independent system recommended for each hood so controls are simplified.

Fan failure will cause both hoods to be inoperable, independent system recommended for each hood for user convenience during repairs or maintenance.

No backdraft damper for the restroom exhaust.


----------



## cda (May 6, 2015)

have not seen an inline before in a system

So does the inline run 24 hours a day???


----------



## cda (May 6, 2015)

have not seen an inline before in a system

So does the inline run 24 hours a day???


----------



## cda (May 6, 2015)

do you all take it this is in a commercial office???


----------



## TheCommish (May 6, 2015)

Is the inline fan listed for use on the hood system? my first though that FanTech unit is see on bathroom my not be listed to be used for the kitchen


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2015)

D u p e   POST.


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2015)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Is the inline fan listed for use on the hood system? my first though that FanTech unit is see on bathroom my not be listed to be used for the kitchen


yes, they do make it

http://www.fantech.net/Documents/Downloads/Leaflets/English/411742%20Ventilation%20Solutions%20-%20Kitchens%20EN.pdf


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> do you all take it this is in a commercial office???


It is posted in the Residential Mechanical Codes forum


----------



## conarb (May 6, 2015)

So where does the makeup air come from?  *In Fantech's system* the first page says: "Makeup air system    --   What goes out must come in.", in a builder's magazine a Fantech advertisement elaborates on that and says: "What goes out, must come in, so says the building code."


----------



## Msradell (May 6, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It is posted in the Residential Mechanical Codes forum


Yes, but the drawing shows a break room in addition to a kitchen and restroom.  I've never seen a home with a breakroom in it so based on that I'm guessing this is a commercial application.  In which case many other things come into play.


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2015)

Msradell said:
			
		

> Yes, but the drawing shows a break room in addition to a kitchen and restroom.  I've never seen a home with a breakroom in it so based on that I'm guessing this is a commercial application.  In which case many other things come into play.


I saw that. But also says "domestic" hoods.

I still would not allow it


----------



## TheCommish (May 7, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> yes, they do make ithttp://www.fantech.net/Documents/Downloads/Leaflets/English/411742%20Ventilation%20Solutions%20-%20Kitchens%20EN.pdf


thanks, all metal construction, not the plastic housing we use for the bath fans or radon


----------



## JBI (May 7, 2015)

The jpg in the OP says 'Office Building' at the bottom yet it is posted in the Residential Mechanical section.

So I guess the OP needs to come back and clarify for us.

Perhaps he saw the first responses, realized the arrangement was not compliant and quietly sipped away?


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> The jpg in the OP says 'Office Building' at the bottom yet it is posted in the Residential Mechanical section. So I guess the OP needs to come back and clarify for us.
> 
> Perhaps he saw the first responses, realized the arrangement was not compliant and quietly sipped away?


It also said it was IBC compliant


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> The jpg in the OP says 'Office Building' at the bottom yet it is posted in the Residential Mechanical section. So I guess the OP needs to come back and clarify for us.
> 
> Perhaps he saw the first responses, realized the arrangement was not compliant and quietly sipped away?


It also said it was IBC compliant


----------



## tmurray (May 7, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> have not seen an inline before in a systemSo does the inline run 24 hours a day???


It depends, they can be tied into occupant sensors or timers. Either way this is not a very good design. Generally you don't want to mix exhaust air from kitchens and bathrooms. It's just poor building practice.


----------



## JBI (May 8, 2015)

*2012 IMC*

*507.2.3 Domestic cooking appliances used for commercial purposes. *

 Domestic cooking appliances utilized for commercial purposes shall be provided with Type I or Type II hoods as required for the type of appliances and processes in accordance with Sections 507.2, 507.2.1 and 507.2.2.

The domestic hood does not comply. Thee are NO exceptions to this sub-section.


----------

